

WebGL Globe - ASUmusicMAN
http://www.chromeexperiments.com/globe

======
seanalltogether
Serious question, do other HNers browsers lock up anytime they view webgl
demos? I was able to play around with this demo but after closing the tab
Firefox went in to panic mode.

~~~
xorglorb
2011/05/05's Chrome Canary Build acted strangely. After I tried to view the
demo, all areas for WebGL or any kind of plugin were able to be clicked-
through (essentially holes in the application). It's fixed in 2011/05/07's
(13.0.757.0) though.

